

One in three Jobs will be taken by software or robots by 2025 - sgy
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2691607/one-in-three-jobs-will-be-taken-by-software-or-robots-by-2025.html

======
frozenport
Too much speculation. For example, the `Doers` might opt for retail jobs where
they work as cashiers. Exact ratios such as 1/3 are also confusing, for
example an automated packing robot could replace 4 people in a specific job,
but those folks might another equally menial but nevertheless tricky work out
of reach for machines.

It is not clear that if I automate an menial jobs, I won't be able to find
another menial job for that person.

I think we will see overall productivity increase, but I don't expect a
drastic change in the ratio of `implementers` and `do-ers`.

